
Chrome 44 Sending HTTPs Header by Mistake, Breaking Web Applications Everywhere - Mojah
https://ma.ttias.be/chrome-44-sending-https-header-by-mistake-breaking-web-applications-everywhere/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9934948](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9934948).

------
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9934948](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9934948)

